# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  واقعا کشور ب این همه پزشک نیاز داره؟

## Zigzag

هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
نظرتون چیه

----------


## Landling

*منم قبولیای پزشکی انجمن رو دیدم رفتم تو این فکر واقعا
ممکنه یه روزی بلایی که سر مهندسیا اومد سر پزشکیا هم بیاد ؟ :/*

----------


## amirmtn

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Landling


منم قبولیای پزشکی انجمن رو دیدم رفتم تو این فکر واقعا
ممکنه یه روزی بلایی که سر مهندسیا اومد سر پزشکیا هم بیاد ؟ :/


احتمالش هست ولی هیچکی از آینده خبر نداره*

----------


## Arash_schulzy

ایران اتفاقا خیلی بیشتر از این به پزشک نیاز داره  باید افزایش ظرفیت صورت بگیره(میتونین آمار جهانی تعداد پزشک به نسبت جمعیت رو چک کنین و ببینید ایران چه حایگاه بدی داره) ولی طوری که اکثر اون افزایش تعهدی و برای مناطق محروم باشه . اتفاقا کمبود پزشک هست تو ایران مخصوصا نیروی متخصص تو مناطق محروم و فقط این انحصاری که ایجاد کردن که بازار پزشکی خراب نشه که خوب سود کنن. مافیا پزشکی شوخی نیست. من خودم امسال روزانه پزشکی آوردم ولی تو این سالا واقعا تجربه کردم که از صبح ساعت ۷ رفتن در مطب یه پزشک که خودش به زور ساعت ۱۰ میاد مطب و چند ساعت کار میکنه بعد میذاره میره. منم درامد پزشکی رو دوست دارم ولی این وضعیت انحصار و مافیا بازی درست نیست و مدام باعث ایجاد شکاف بین عموم جامعه و قشر پزشک میشه.

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
> ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
> چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
> ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
> نظرتون چیه


این موضوع عادیه 
توی هر بازه زمانی یه سری از جو ها توی کشور ایجاد میشه و تقریبا اکثریت مردم ازون تبعیت میکنن یدونش هم همین رشته پزشکی این جو ایجاد شده که تقریبا هشت سالی هست شروع شده درست مثل اون جو هستش که سر رشته های مهندسی تو دهه هشتاد یا رشته انسانی تو دهه هفتاد ایجاد شد هستش 
نمی شه پیش بینی کرد کی قراره بخوابه ولی میدونیم حالا حالا ها هست ( هرچند من میگم فعلا حداقل تا پنج شیش سال بعد هم ما تو جامعه این جو رو داریم چون توی زمان ترند شدن رشته های مهندسی تو دهه هشتاد یا رشته های حقوق و فرهنگی توی دهه هفتاد ما چیزی به نام رسانه جمعی نداشتیم ، الان هر معلم یا مشاوری رو در حوضه کنکور میبینی داره دانش آموزاش یا دنبال کننده هاش رو آقا یا خانم دکتر خطاب میکنه یا به همشون پیشنهاد میکنه رشته پزشکی بخونن که همین باعث میشه این تب رشته پزشکی حالا حالا ها وجود داشته باشه )




ولی شک نکن پشت این تب یه سیاستی خوابیده اونم احتمالا اینه که تعداد پزشک ها بره بالا و جامعه پزشکی مجبور شه توی هر شرایطی اونم توی هر نقطه از کشور و با هر حقوقی کار کنه تا کمبود پزشک توی مناطق مختلف کشور برطرف شه

----------


## Midnight__Star

یادم میاد یه مستندی رو نگاه میکردم نشون میداد تو کشوری مثل روسیه به ازای هر پنج نفر یه پزشک وجود داره بعد در مقایسه ی جهانی اگه روسیه رتبه ی اول بود ایران رتبه ی ۱۵ ام بود در این حد... شاید اونایی که تهران یا شهرای  بزرگ زندگی میکنن زیاد متوجه نشن چون من خودم از یه شهر کوچیک رفتم از بس تابلوی پزشکا زیاد و متنوع بود سرگیجه گرفتم اما تو شهرای کوچیک واقعا کمبود پزشک هست به حدی که میری مطب جا برای نشستن نیست ساعت ۵ عصر بری ساعت ۱۰ شب برمیگردی :Yahoo (31):  حالا یا پزشکا درست توزیع نشدن یا واقعا کمبود پزشک داریم

----------


## Carolin

> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟


خیر ... باتوجه به مهاجرت 3000 پزشک در سال قبل و افزایش فشار کشیک بر سایر پزشکان و خودکشی هایشان  و صفوف طولانی نوبت برای مردم عام بنظر میرسه که واقعا به افزایش ظرفیت نیاز هست 
+
مهندسی هم به اون شکلی که فکر میکنید اشباع نیست *(((اگر منظورتون بیکاریه مهندسان بی سواد دانشگاه آزاد واحد دوغ آباده که یک امتحان حسابان 11 ام رو هم نمیتونن پاس کنند  از اشباع شدن مهندسی ها در اشتباهید)))*

----------


## Zigzag

> خیر ... باتوجه به مهاجرت 3000 پزشک در سال قبل و افزایش فشار کشیک بر سایر پزشکان و خودکشی هایشان  و صفوف طولانی نوبت برای مردم عام بنظر میرسه که واقعا به افزایش ظرفیت نیاز هست 
> +
> مهندسی هم به اون شکلی که فکر میکنید اشباع نیست (((اگر منظورتون بیکاریه مهندسان بی سواد دانشگاه آزاد واحد دوغ آباده که یک امتحان حسابان 11 ام رو هم نمیتونن پاس کنند  از اشباع شدن مهندسی ها در اشتباهید)


من فک میکردم مهاجرت پزشکا خیلی سخت باشه !!!

----------


## reza1401

دلیل اشباع شدن رشته های مهندسی هم تحریمابود.هم افزایش بی دروپیکر ظرفیت دانشگاه ها به خصوص ازاد و غیرانتفایی و علمی کاربردی بود طوری که سر هر چهارراه یه دانشگاه فنی مهندسی زدن!درمورد رشته های علوم پایه(تیپ ریاضی محصو فیزیک محض و...)هم چون ما اهل سرمایه گذاری روی تحقیق و پژوهش نیستیم نمی تونیم بازار کار مشابه کشورهای دیگه واسه این رشته ها داشته باشیم.
اما پزشکی وضعش متفاوته.اولا جمعیت ایران روبه پیری میره و نیاز به امور درمانی روز به روز داره بیشتر میشه.دوما پزشکان درآمدشون معمولا کفاف زندگیشون رو میده و بالای خط فقره.وزارت بهداشتم اهل کوتاه اومدن و افزایش ظرفیتها نیست.پس جای نگرانی نداره.
البته در مورد مهندسیها هم بگم الانم اگه از دانشگاه مطرح مثل شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر و صنعتی اصفهان وامثال اون مدرک بگیرید هم احتمال بیکاری پایینه.هم با علمی که دارید شانس اپلای تو دانشگاه خوب  خارجی رو همیشه دارید.

----------


## Carolin

> من فک میکردم مهاجرت پزشکا خیلی سخت باشه !!!


کلا مهاجرت سخت هست ( اینکه آیلتس بالای 7 بیاری و معدلت همیشه بالای یک رنج خاصی باشه کاره ساده ایی نیست ) ولی اگر آوردی با مهندسی هایی مثل صنعتی شیراز هم امکان مهاجرت هست (  پزشکی که ف به ال مراد )

----------


## Setaree

> هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
> ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
> چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
> ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
> نظرتون چیه


همه به فکر پزشکی قبول شدن هستن ولی آیا همه قبول میشن؟

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> همه به فکر پزشکی قبول شدن هستن ولی آیا همه قبول میشن؟


همه به فکر پزشکی ان چون نه کامل باهاش آشنا ان و نه سختی های کار و راهش رو میشناسن 
فقط و فقط دارن به آخر مسیر نگاه میکنن و شنیدن پزشکی رشته خوبیه و توش پول زیاد هست 
اگر صد نفر که میخوان برن پزشکی رو مجبور کنی تپیک زیر رو بخونن شک نکن بالغ بر سی چهل نفرشون بیخیال میشن یا حتی اگر بیخیال نشن استرس ورشون میداره که شاید پزشکی رسته مورد علاقشون نباشه 

چند تا نکته مهم در مورد پزشکی !!

----------


## Black_Hawk

کی گفته پزشک زیاد چرت میگین :Yahoo (23):  طبق امار سرانه پزشکی ما پایینه و ازاون بدتر پرستاریه من پزشکایی رومیشناسم که رفتن مهاجرت سفارت گفته چندتا مریض درروز میبینی گفته100تا پشمای سفارت ریخته :Yahoo (23): 
چون تو ی انجمن کنکوری هستین دلیل نمیشه85ملیون نفر بشه کل این انجمن که فقط درسیه 
ماکلاسالی10تا12هزار قبولی پزشکی داریم بعضیاشون مهاجرت میکنن بعضیاشونم کارشون میشه چیز دیگه (حنیف)
پس انقدر زیاد نیس 
اصلا زیاد باشه چه فرقی برای شما میکنه درستونو بخونید جای حاشیه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Zigzag

> کی گفته پزشک زیاد چرت میگین طبق امار سرانه پزشکی ما پایینه و ازاون بدتر پرستاریه من پزشکایی رومیشناسم که رفتن مهاجرت سفارت گفته چندتا مریض درروز میبینی گفته100تا پشمای سفارت ریخته
> چون تو ی انجمن کنکوری هستین دلیل نمیشه85ملیون نفر بشه کل این انجمن که فقط درسیه 
> ماکلاسالی10تا12هزار قبولی پزشکی داریم بعضیاشون مهاجرت میکنن بعضیاشونم کارشون میشه چیز دیگه (حنیف)
> پس انقدر زیاد نیس 
> اصلا زیاد باشه چه فرقی برای شما میکنه درستونو بخونید جای حاشیه


مشت نمونه خرواره:/
این انجمن بخشی از جامعس دگ 
در کل ولی کساییو میبینم مثلا ۴ سال پشت کنکوره الا و بلا پزشکی ،بابا این همه رشته فیزیوتراپی ،بینایی،پرستاری ،مامایی،و.... اینا ارزش ندارن ؟
برام سوال شد

----------


## Zigzag

> کلا مهاجرت سخت هست ( اینکه آیلتس بالای 7 بیاری و معدلت همیشه بالای یک رنج خاصی باشه کاره ساده ایی نیست ) ولی اگر آوردی با مهندسی هایی مثل صنعتی شیراز هم امکان مهاجرت هست (  پزشکی که ف به ال مراد )


برا مهاجرت رشته مهمه فدات شم 
زبانو اینارو همه باید داشته باشن فرقی نداره

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> کی گفته پزشک زیاد چرت میگین طبق امار سرانه پزشکی ما پایینه و ازاون بدتر پرستاریه من پزشکایی رومیشناسم که رفتن مهاجرت سفارت گفته چندتا مریض درروز میبینی گفته100تا پشمای سفارت ریخته
> چون تو ی انجمن کنکوری هستین دلیل نمیشه85ملیون نفر بشه کل این انجمن که فقط درسیه 
> ماکلاسالی10تا12هزار قبولی پزشکی داریم بعضیاشون مهاجرت میکنن بعضیاشونم کارشون میشه چیز دیگه (حنیف)
> پس انقدر زیاد نیس 
> اصلا زیاد باشه چه فرقی برای شما میکنه درستونو بخونید جای حاشیه


داداش کسی نمیگه زیاده ما میگیم میزان علاقه به پزشکی خیلی زیاده و تقریبا چهل الی پنجاه درصد کل کنکوری های رشته تجربی میخوان برن پزشکی 


زود باش بگو کدوم رشته؟

----------


## Zigzag

> همه به فکر پزشکی قبول شدن هستن ولی آیا همه قبول میشن؟


نه دگ 
میگم که ،
ولی نمیدونم چرا ولش نمیکنن ،مثه کنه میچسبن بهش

----------


## Carolin

> همه به فکر پزشکی ان چون نه کامل باهاش آشنا ان و نه سختی های کار و راهش رو میشناسن 
> فقط و فقط دارن به آخر مسیر نگاه میکنن و شنیدن پزشکی رشته خوبیه و توش پول زیاد هست 
> اگر صد نفر که میخوان برن پزشکی رو مجبور کنی تپیک زیر رو بخونن شک نکن بالغ بر سی چهل نفرشون بیخیال میشن یا حتی اگر بیخیال نشن استرس ورشون میداره که شاید پزشکی رسته مورد علاقشون نباشه 
> 
> چند تا نکته مهم در مورد پزشکی !!


برای مقایسه رشته های پزشکی و مهندسی زیست و ریاضی امسال رو مقایسه کنید .. هردو سخت بودند ولی میانگین پذیرش زیست 60 به بالا بوده و میانگین ریاضی حدود 20!
تصور کنید دریک رشته ایی باشید که مشابه زیست باشه و تصور کنید در رشته ایی باشید که سراسر ریاضی باشه 
+بطور قطع سنگینترین درس پزشکی از مکانیک سیالات 1 و 2 / استاتیک /مقاومت مصالح / مدلسازی ریاضی در سیستم های حرارتی و تحلیل تکنیکال سیستم های الکترونیکی ساده تر هست 
مطالبی که ارائه میکنید صرفا ناله های درون صنفی این قشر هست ( باید بهشون گفت:تو این کشور فقط اوضاع شما خرابه؟ )

----------


## Zigzag

> داداش کسی نمیگه زیاده ما میگیم میزان علاقه به پزشکی خیلی زیاده و تقریبا چهل الی پنجاه درصد کل کنکوری های رشته تجربی میخوان برن پزشکی 
> 
> 
> زود باش بگو کدوم رشته؟


۸۰ درصد والا ،چرا ۵۰ 
منم همینو میگم 
وقتی یکی حاصره بره قبرس ،روسیه ک فقط پزشکی بخونه در حالی ک اینجا هزار تا رشته دگ میتونه بخونه

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> برای مقایسه رشته های پزشکی و مهندسی زیست و ریاضی امسال رو مقایسه کنید .. هردو سخت بودند ولی میانگین پذیرش زیست 60 به بالا بوده و میانگین ریاضی حدود 20!
> تصور کنید دریک رشته ایی باشید که مشابه زیست باشه و تصور کنید در رشته ایی باشید که سراسر ریاضی باشه 
> +بطور قطع سنگینترین درس پزشکی از مکانیک سیالات 1 و 2 / استاتیک /مقاومت مصالح / مدلسازی ریاضی در سیستم های حرارتی و تحلیل تکنیکال سیستم های الکترونیکی ساده تر هست 
> مطالبی که ارائه میکنید صرفا ناله های درون صنفی این قشر هست ( باید بهشون گفت:تو این کشور فقط اوضاع شما خرابه؟ )


برادر من شما الان صرفا اومدید و سختی درس رو بررسی کردید
 من از شما سوال دارم کدوم رشته مهندسی هست که حدودا نه الی یازده سال درس خوندن بخواد ؟ 
کدومشونه که براش باید رفت و کشیک وایساد همزمان هم درس خوند ؟ 
برای کدومشون هست که اینهمه تقاضا ( تقریبا پنجاه درصد از داوطلب ها ) داشته باشه ؟ 

ویرایش شده : یادم رفت بگم انصافا کدوم رشته مهندسی با اینهمه خون سر و کار داره ؟ کدومشون اینهمه سختی کار داره ؟ 


لطفا توی مقایسه دو چیز همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیریم و فقط از یک بعد بهون نگاه نکنیم

مخلصتم ، ممدشون  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

من خودم پزشکی تهران قبول میشدم،ترسیدم اشباع بشه رفتم شیمی کاربردی :Yahoo (15):

----------


## reza1401

> برای مقایسه رشته های پزشکی و مهندسی زیست و ریاضی امسال رو مقایسه کنید .. هردو سخت بودند ولی میانگین پذیرش زیست 60 به بالا بوده و میانگین ریاضی حدود 20!
> تصور کنید دریک رشته ایی باشید که مشابه زیست باشه و تصور کنید در رشته ایی باشید که سراسر ریاضی باشه 
> +بطور قطع سنگینترین درس پزشکی از مکانیک سیالات 1 و 2 / استاتیک /مقاومت مصالح / مدلسازی ریاضی در سیستم های حرارتی و تحلیل تکنیکال سیستم های الکترونیکی ساده تر هست 
> مطالبی که ارائه میکنید صرفا ناله های درون صنفی این قشر هست ( باید بهشون گفت:تو این کشور فقط اوضاع شما خرابه؟ )


چون تو فامیلمون پزشک داشتیم بخوام مقایسه کنم تو قسمت تئوری خب رشته های مهندسی به وضوح درساشون سخت تر و تحلیلی تره و هوش ریاضی فعالی رو طلب میکنه.ولی از اون طرف تو بخش عملی کار عملی رشته های پزشکی و کشیک دادنای شبانه شون خیلی طاقت فرساتر از اکثر مهندسیا یا مثلا رشته هایی مثل حقوقه.توبین مهندسی ها هم البته رشته ای مثل مهندسی معدن یا مثلا مهندسی هایی که با دیگ ذوب یا  حفاری چاه نفت و امثال اون سروکاردارن کارشون طاقت فرساست.ولی به صورت اوریج کار عملی پزشکی طولانی تر و سخت تره.

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> من خودم پزشکی تهران قبول میشدم،ترسیدم اشباع بشه رفتم شیمی کاربردی


بزودی در سراسر کشور

----------


## mlt

> *
> 
> بلایی که سر رشته های مهندسی اومد فقط نتیجه افزایش ظرفیت نبود ( حالا بماند که مهندسی افزایش ظرفیت وحشتناکی داشت در حدی که الان هر جهنم دره ای همینطوری میتونی بری مهندسی بخونی )
> 
> ولی خب پزشکی هم ممکنه وضعیتش افت کنه و عجیب هم نیست اما اینکه در حد وضعیت الان مهندسی ها بشه فکر نمیکنم*


کجا قبول شدی؟

----------


## Carolin

> برادر من شما الان صرفا اومدید و سختی درس رو بررسی کردید
>  من از شما سوال دارم کدوم رشته مهندسی هست که حدودا نه الی یازده سال درس خوندن بخواد ؟ 
> کدومشونه که براش باید رفت و کشیک وایساد همزمان هم درس خوند ؟ 
> برای کدومشون هست که اینهمه تقاضا ( تقریبا پنجاه درصد از داوطلب ها ) داشته باشه ؟ 
> 
> 
> لطفا توی مقایسه دو چیز همه جوانب رو در نظر بگیریم و فقط از یک بعد بهون نگاه نکنیم
> 
> مخلصتم ، ممدشون


ما که خواهریم ولی در سری مواردی که ذکر کردید مهندسی ها هم نیاز به  کارشناسی ارشد + تعداد سرتیفیکت های زیاد+ کارآموزی  دارند تا معادل یک پزشک عمومی دریافتی داشته باشند (بطور کلی اگر  بخواهید درست حساب کنید با یکی دوسال اختلاف یر به یر خواهندشد )
+تقاضا که مربوط به کنکور هست ربطی به رشته نداره

----------


## Fawzi

> هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
> ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
> چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
> ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
> نظرتون چیه



تو پزشکی هم طلا نریختن که همه میرن سمت پزشکی 
شما فقط قبولیا رو میبینید اما ادامه مسیر و علاقه و پیشرفت میتونه راه رو عوض کنه 
هرکسی هم میره سمت پزشکی قطعیتی برای موفقیت و اینده کاریش نیست 
هرکسی هر هدفی داشته باشه و واسش تلاش و انگیزه بزاره میتونه به بهترینا برسه ..
آیه ای نازل نشده واسه اینکه هرکی پز خوند ، دنیا واسه همونه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zigzag

> تو پزشکی هم طلا نریختن که همه میرن سمت پزشکی 
> شما فقط قبولیا رو میبینید اما ادامه مسیر و علاقه و پیشرفت میتونه راه رو عوض کنه 
> هرکسی هم میره سمت پزشکی قطعیتی برای موفقیت و اینده کاریش نیست 
> هرکسی هر هدفی داشته باشه و واسش تلاش و انگیزه بزاره میتونه به بهترینا برسه ..
> آیه ای نازل نشده واسه اینکه هرکی پز خوند ، دنیا واسه همونه


دقیقااااا باهات موافقم 
ولی خب رو دید عموم جامعه تاثیر گذاره ،پرستیژ و این چیزا

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> ما که خواهریم ولی در سری مواردی که ذکر کردید مهندسی ها هم نیاز به  کارشناسی ارشد + تعداد سرتیفیکت های زیاد+ کارآموزی  دارند تا معادل یک پزشک عمومی دریافتی داشته باشند (بطور کلی اگر  بخواهید درست حساب کنید با یکی دوسال اختلاف یر به یر خواهندشد )
> +تقاضا که مربوط به کنکور هست ربطی به رشته نداره


یه مورد دیگه به این میانگین ده سال چهار سال هم طرح اضافه کنید 
وا یعنی میگید تقاضا هیچ ربطی به قبول شدن نشدن اون رشته نداره ؟ این رو هم باید جزو سختی های اون رشته حساب کرد دیگه

----------


## Fawzi

> دقیقااااا باهات موافقم 
> ولی خب رو دید عموم جامعه تاثیر گذاره ،پرستیژ و این چیزا


هیچ وقت بخاطر پرستیژ و نگاه مردم نباید خودت رو عذاب بدی 
چون مردم در واقع ظاهر رو میبینن
ولی نمیدونن چه پوستی ازت کنده میشه  ..
کسی هم مجبور نیست خودشو بخاطر مردم تو رنج و اجبار بندازه و بره سمت چیزی که عام میپسندن.
زندگی خودته و هرجور دوس داری باید تعیین کنی راه و ایندتو ..

----------


## Fatemehiyy

بنظرم افزایش ظرفیتها بیشتر یه نوع آینده نگریه،چون کرونا ثابت کرد،ما چقدر با کمبود پزشک و پرستار موجه ایم...

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> هیچ وقت بخاطر پرستیژ و نگاه مردم نباید خودت رو عذاب بدی 
> چون مردم در واقع ظاهر رو میبینن
> ولی نمیدونن چه پوستی ازت کنده میشه  ..
> کسی هم مجبور نیست خودشو بخاطر مردم تو رنج و اجبار بندازه و بره سمت چیزی که عام میپسندن.
> زندگی خودته و هرجور دوس داری باید تعیین کنی راه و ایندتو ..


حرف حق

----------


## s_hosein_p

> هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
> ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
> چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
> ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
> نظرتون چیه


بببن دوست عزیزم این بحثو اون مجید حسینی هم راه انداخت برای جلب توجه ولی هییییچ منطقی پشتش نبود، نرمال جهانی میگه برای هر 10 نفر یک پزشک عمومی نیازه برای هر 15 نفر یک متخصص و هر 20 نفر یک فوق تخصص حالا ما 80 میلیون جمعیت داریم ببین چقدر نیرو میخوایم؟؟ زیاد نداریم که هیچ کمم داریم (به جز تهران) نصف قبولیا کلا یا انصراف میدن وسطاش یا ادامه نمیدن دیگه یا مشغول کار دیگه میشن، پزشکی مثل مهندسی نیست...
این صحبتارو ول کنین پزشکیو پرستاری کار کردن، واقعا کار هرکسی نیست از دور قشنگه بری داخلش میفهمی چه خبره به عنوان یه پرستار میگم بهت

----------


## Black_Hawk

> داداش کسی نمیگه زیاده ما میگیم میزان علاقه به پزشکی خیلی زیاده و تقریبا چهل الی پنجاه درصد کل کنکوری های رشته تجربی میخوان برن پزشکی 
> 
> 
> زود باش بگو کدوم رشته؟


از کی تاحالا معنی اشباع شدن میشه علاقه؟

----------


## Black_Hawk

> مشت نمونه خرواره:/
> این انجمن بخشی از جامعس دگ 
> در کل ولی کساییو میبینم مثلا ۴ سال پشت کنکوره الا و بلا پزشکی ،بابا این همه رشته فیزیوتراپی ،بینایی،پرستاری ،مامایی،و.... اینا ارزش ندارن ؟
> برام سوال شد


این سوال شما با پاسخی که من دادم متفاوت هست چون دوسوال متفاوت پرسیدین 
این سوال شما مشکل از دانش اموزه و کارشم اشتباه ولی ما نمی تونیم بگیم چرا خو دوست داره به ما چع:؟

----------


## Shah1n

ایران پزشک کم داره مخصوصا پزشک اعصاب و روان
ما حداقل نیاز به یک میلیون روانپزشک داریم تا این حجم از دیوانه رو درمان کنه
دیگه باقی تخصص ها رو کاری ندارم

----------


## Zigzag

> ایران پزشک کم داره مخصوصا پزشک اعصاب و روان
> ما حداقل نیاز به یک میلیون روانپزشک داریم تا این حجم از دیوانه رو درمان کنه
> دیگه باقی تخصص ها رو کاری ندارم


جواب دندان شکنی بود  :Yahoo (4): )))) :Yahoo (23):

----------


## milad0884

سلام و عرض ادب...
در جواب اینکه ایا کشور به این همه پزشک نیاز داره باید بگم که خب بلهههه نیاز داره و چه بسا بیشتر هم نیاز داره..فقط امیدوارم این افزایش ظرفیت ها بیشتر تو قسمت پزشکی تعهدی اتفاق بیفته..
در جواب این دوستان که میگن پرستیژ مهم نیست اتفاقا خیلی خیلی هم مهمه....درسته حرف دیگران نباید مارو انچنان تحت تاثیر قرار بده اما زندگی ما صعود کنیم نزول کنیم به هر حال تحت شعاع برخورد دیگران و رفتار های اوناست ...و چه بهتر رشته ای قبول بشیم که موقعیت اجتماعی بالایی بین عموم مردم داشته باشه .. و با احترام به تمامی رشته ها هیچ رشته ای در حال حاضر همچین سطح رفاهی رو(چه اجتماعی چه مالی و چه ...) جز پزشکی نمیده...
بهتره دست از روشن فکری(مثلا)برداریم و قبول کنیم که پزشکی بهترین رشته و تاپ ترین رشته برای بچه های تجربی هستش و خب متعاقبا درصد بیشتری از بچه ها به این رشته کشیده میشن...
در کل پزشکی هم مانند رشته های دیگه سختی خودشو داره و کسی منکر این نیست ولی بعضیا حالا چه از روی کینه ای به نام نرسیدن به این رشته و چه از روی قصد خودشون میخان بگن نه پزشکی هم اونقدار که فکر میکنید خوب نیست برید علوم ازمایشگاهی بخونید بهتره... :Yahoo (4): )) :Yahoo (77):

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
> ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
> چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
> ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
> نظرتون چیه


ببین کلا به صحبت کردن در مورد این مساله بین قشر تحصیل کرده میگن
affiliative behavior
که کاش میشد تو انجمن ویس داد چون تایپش طولانیه این داستان
خلاصه ش اینه که سطحیه این داستان و توجه نکن

----------


## Ultra

> هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
> ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
> چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
> ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
> نظرتون چیه


واقعیت اینه که ما تعداد بسیار کمی پزشک نسبت به مردم داریم
با توجه به اینکه آموزش پزشکی دست خود وزارت بهداشته این اختیار رو واسه خودشون قائل شدن که نذارن تعداد پزشک ها از یک حدی زیادتر بشه تا درآمد ها بالا بمونه
سلامت مردم شده بیزینس
درصد بالایی از کسانی که میخوان پزشکی بخونن از روی علاقه نیست 
یا اجبار خانواده یا برای تضمین شغل و درآمد

----------


## paariisa

اره نیاز داره . شما فقط به مطب های پزشکان توجه میکنید . شهرهای کوچیک و روستاها و ... رو که فقط یه بیمارستان دارن با هزاران نفر جمعیت در نظر نمیگیرین؟ یک پزشک بعد هفت سال میاد طرحشو تو این جاها میگذرونه اونم به مدت دو سال ،،، و بعدش نیاز به پزشک دیگه این چرخه همینجور تکرار میشه ، بیمارستانای شهر و روستا بیشتر با دکتر عمومی میچرخه .

----------


## aminlmnop

> هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
> ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
> چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
> ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
> نظرتون چیه


دوست عزیز سرانه میزان پزشک ایران رو با کشورهای جهان ، میانگین جهانی و تعداد پزشک مورد نیازکشور چک کنید. آمارش در چندین خبرگزاری هست. ایران خیلی هم کمتر از نیازش پزشک داره . در ضمن این امار برای قبل کرونا و قبل فوت تعداد قابل توجهی از اعضای کادر درمان هستش. اون افراد زیادی که گفتید خب تهش اینه یارو 4 5 سال پشت میمونه اما قبول نمیشه. چون ظرفیت پزشکی از سال 93 تقریبا هیچ تغییری نکرده . حالا اینکه چرا با وجود کمبود پزشک ظرفیت این رشته ها زیاد نمیشه، پاسخش با شما. ( مورد اصلی اش انحصاری بودن بعضی جاها مثل نظام پزشکی، کانون وکلا و ...) هستش.
خلاصه کلام اینکه به تعداد کنکوریاش نگا نکن ، به تعداد قبولیاش نگا کن.

خبر افزایش ظرفیت امسال هم چرت محض بود. از سهمیه مناطق 1 و 2 کم کردن دادن به منطقه 3 و 5 درصدی ها :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## aminlmnop

> برای مقایسه رشته های پزشکی و مهندسی زیست و ریاضی امسال رو مقایسه کنید .. هردو سخت بودند ولی میانگین پذیرش زیست 60 به بالا بوده و میانگین ریاضی حدود 20!
> تصور کنید دریک رشته ایی باشید که مشابه زیست باشه و تصور کنید در رشته ایی باشید که سراسر ریاضی باشه 
> +بطور قطع سنگینترین درس پزشکی از مکانیک سیالات 1 و 2 / استاتیک /مقاومت مصالح / مدلسازی ریاضی در سیستم های حرارتی و تحلیل تکنیکال سیستم های الکترونیکی ساده تر هست 
> مطالبی که ارائه میکنید صرفا ناله های درون صنفی این قشر هست ( باید بهشون گفت:تو این کشور فقط اوضاع شما خرابه؟ )


موافقم. این دوستمون اعتقاد داره تنها پزشکی سخت هست و بس. حرف دانشجوهای خود این رشته هم قبول نداره :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## aminlmnop

> کی گفته پزشک زیاد چرت میگین طبق امار سرانه پزشکی ما پایینه و ازاون بدتر پرستاریه من پزشکایی رومیشناسم که رفتن مهاجرت سفارت گفته چندتا مریض درروز میبینی گفته100تا پشمای سفارت ریخته
> چون تو ی انجمن کنکوری هستین دلیل نمیشه85ملیون نفر بشه کل این انجمن که فقط درسیه 
> ماکلاسالی10تا12هزار قبولی پزشکی داریم بعضیاشون مهاجرت میکنن بعضیاشونم کارشون میشه چیز دیگه (حنیف)
> پس انقدر زیاد نیس 
> اصلا زیاد باشه چه فرقی برای شما میکنه درستونو بخونید جای حاشیه



کل قبولی پزشکی و دندان روزانه ، تعهدی ، محروم، آزاد ، پردیس و ... امسال به 11 هزارهم  نرسید.

----------


## Mohamad_R

*همین الانشم وضع چنان خوب نیستا برا چه پزشک چه داروسازاین از وضع دارو خانه ها اینم از وضع مطب و تخصص های زیاد ، 17 شهریور تبریز و جدیدا اوایل ارتش شما از هر تخصص میتونی چند ده تا مطب ببینی! خب حتما کسی که سودای پزشکی داره یا الان پزشکی میخونه قبول نخواهد کرد که پزشکی هم یه شغله و میتونه این اتفاقا براش بیوفته ! ولی میاد امار ارقام کمبود پزشک رو میگه که اتفاقا درست هم هست ، ولی با افزایش جامعه پزشکی هم کف حقوق کمی پایین تر میاد! چون مطب پزشکی که 20 تا مریض داشت با افزایش پزشک شاید بشه 15 تا ! هم اینکه یک پزشک برای اینکه موفق باشه مجبوره واقعا هم خوب کار کنه و هم به فوق تخصص های باریک و سخت مثل جراحی جنین!!! تن بده!!! چرا؟  چون همه جا متخصص زنان یا کودکان هست! یا هم اینکه یه ارتوپد یا قلب باید خیلی خیلی زحمت بکشه که از همتایانش تاپ تر و بولد تر باشه ! و صف مریض براش ایجاد بشه!  البته که پزشکی و دندان و دارو وسایرین ، شغل های خدماتی هستن و رابطه مستقیمی با افزایش جمیعت و زوال زندگی یا بهبود زندگی دارن!!*

----------


## reza333

> خیر ... باتوجه به مهاجرت 3000 پزشک در سال قبل و افزایش فشار کشیک بر سایر پزشکان و خودکشی هایشان  و صفوف طولانی نوبت برای مردم عام بنظر میرسه که واقعا به افزایش ظرفیت نیاز هست 
> +
> مهندسی هم به اون شکلی که فکر میکنید اشباع نیست *(((اگر منظورتون بیکاریه مهندسان بی سواد دانشگاه آزاد واحد دوغ آباده که یک امتحان حسابان 11 ام رو هم نمیتونن پاس کنند  از اشباع شدن مهندسی ها در اشتباهید)))*


از حقیقت فرار نکنیم ، مهندسی بسیار اشباع هست و بدبختانه ملت از رشته های مهندسی فراری شدن. اونایی هم که الان رشته ریاضی دارن میخونن که مهندس بشن ، به شدت فاز این و دارن یه دانشگاه تاپ تهران قبول شن بعدم مهاجرت کنن برن. (حالا در حد یه رویاست یا حقیقت بماند)  شاهد مثال دیگه اش هم هجوم ملت به رشته های تجربی از پزشکی بگیر تا پرستاری بینایی سنجی فیزیو و اتاق عمل و .... ، ده سال پیش کجا بچه ها برای پرستاری قبول شدن اشتیاق داشتن ؟؟؟؟ الان پرستاری قبول شدن خودش یک افتخاره .  در سه چهار سال اخیر هم که  اشتیاق زیاد به رشته های انسانی (( به طور خاص معلمی دانشگاه فرهنگیان و حقوق دولتیشو و استخدام رسمیش)) ، اینا همه داره میگه مردم از این که بر خلاف دهه های قبل پسر یا دخترشون مهندسی بخونه ، دیگه نا امیدن ؛ گفتم همونایی هم که مهندسی میخونن چشم امید اکثریتشون به مهاجرته . حالا شما بگو نه مهندسی اشباع نیست و بازار کار مهندسی عالیه توی این مملکته.

----------


## rezzanr

یه گزارش دیدم که تعداد مهندسای ایران اندازه امریکاس توی سال 2019 در حالی که جمعیت کشورش چند برابره :/

----------


## amirmtn

*الان فقط من دو نفر از شهرمون دیدم که مهندسی نفت رو تا ارشد خوندن الان امسال و یکی هم پارسال دندون پزشکی قبول شدن.امسال ظرفیت ها هم فکرنکنم تغییر کرده باشه ولی اگرم اضافه شده باشه به تعهدی ها اضافه شده که خیلی خوبه در کل هنوز کمبود پزشک داریم اما نه تو شهرای بزرگ تو شهرای کوچیک کمبود داریم اونم به شدت در تخصص ها*

----------


## Saeed79

> خیر ... باتوجه به مهاجرت 3000 پزشک در سال قبل و افزایش فشار کشیک بر سایر پزشکان و خودکشی هایشان  و صفوف طولانی نوبت برای مردم عام بنظر میرسه که واقعا به افزایش ظرفیت نیاز هست 
> +
> مهندسی هم به اون شکلی که فکر میکنید اشباع نیست *(((اگر منظورتون بیکاریه مهندسان بی سواد دانشگاه آزاد واحد دوغ آباده که یک امتحان حسابان 11 ام رو هم نمیتونن پاس کنند  از اشباع شدن مهندسی ها در اشتباهید)))*


*با پرانتز حقیقتا موافقم
خود من خیلی وقتا دیدم پدرم داره به دانشجوی مهندسی ترم 4 و 5 , ساختار اتم تدریس میکنه !!! میفهمی یعنی چی ؟*

----------


## reza333

> *با پرانتز حقیقتا موافقم
> خود من خیلی وقتا دیدم پدرم داره به دانشجوی مهندسی ترم 4 و 5 , ساختار اتم تدریس میکنه !!! میفهمی یعنی چی ؟*


یعنی این که اگر برای رشته ی پزشکی  و دندان پزشکی هم چون رشته های مهندسی ، مسئولین دزد و حرام خور خیانت و جفا کنند و همون طور که اسم و رسم مهندسی رو در این مملکت به قهقرا بردن ، بیان تو هر یالقوز ابادی دانشگاه ازاد و دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی و دانشگاه پیام نوری مجوز بدن که رشته ی پزشکی و دندان پزشکی فارغ التحصیل کنه ، اون وقت برای شما دندان پزشک عزیزی که داری خوب درس میخونی توی یه دانشگاه خوب ، برای شما هم قطعا بازار کار ایندت خراب میشه ، اون وقت طبق مثال خود شما چه بسا استاد دندان پزشکی شاید مجبور باشه به دانشجوی ترم چهار و پنج دندان پزشکی تازه یادشون بده که بدن انسان از یاخته تشکیل شده است و ....   می فهمی یعنی چی ؟؟

----------


## itsamirn

نمیدونم نیاز داره یا نه اما امیدوارم افزایش ظرفیتا از رو حساب کتاب باشه :Yahoo (41):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

یه سری نکاتی هست که این وسط باید بهش توجه بشه:
1. پزشکی شاخه‌های مختلفی داره. و هرروز داره شاخه‌های جدیدی هم اضافه میشه. مسیرهای مختلفی که دنبال میکنیم میتونن به نتایج مختلفی منتهی بشن و لازمه‌اش اینه که قدرت تحلیل داشته باشیم. مثلا اگه فرزندآوری کم بشه نیاز به متخصص زنان و اطفال و ... ممکنه کاهش پیدا کنه. یا این جمعیت عظیم دهه‌ شصتیا که قراره وارد میان‌سالی و پیری بشن نیاز به پزشکان متخصص بیماری‌های اون سن و سال رو زیاد میکنه. یا وضعیت روانی جامعه و فرهنگ مراجعه به روانشناس و روان‌پزشک میتونه باعث افزایش بازار کار در این زمینه‌ها بشه (جالب اینکه بدونید تخمین زده میشه نیاز به روانپزشک در آمریکا تا 2030 بیش از ده درصد افزایش پیدا کنه درحالی که برای اکثر تخصص‌های دیگه در حد 2 3 درصده! الان هیچکس به این توجه نمیکنه. ده سال بعد که بازارش رونق گرفت همه تازه به فکر روان‌پزشک شدن میفتن!)

2. ما در بیمارستان‌های دولتی کمبود نیرو داریم ولی این بیمارستان‌ها حاضر نیستن به اندازه‌ی کافی خرج کنن و نیرو بگیرن. عوضش ترجیح میدن بار اضافی از نیروی تقریبا رایگان دانشجو بکشن. به عبارتی این کمبود، بیشتر از اونکه عاملش نبود پزشک باشه؛ کمبود بودجه‌ست! و مشکلات از این دست حتی با دوبرابر کردن ظرفیت پزشکی هم حل نمیشه.

3. بخش قابل توجهی از مهندسین بیکار توانایی کار تخصصی در رشته‌ی تحصیلیشون رو ندارن. یعنی روی کاغذ مهندسن. حالا اگه همین اتفاق تو پزشکی هم بیفته و فراگیر بشه ما تعداد قابل توجهی پزشک بیکار داریم که علیرغم نیاز جامعه کسی حاضر نمیشه ازشون خدمات دریافت کنه ولی برای فرد ماهر کار و درآمد هست!

4. تو یه مقاله از یکی از نشریات انگلیسی زبان خوندم که کوبا از صادرات پزشک درآمدزایی میکنه. یعنی یه سیستم پیشرفته‌ی بهداشتی-درمانی داره و پزشک‌هایی که تربیت میکنه رو میفرسته به جاهایی مثل ونزوئلا و ... . هیچ بعید نیست همین اتفاق تو ایران هم بیفته (کما اینکه الان داره در مقیاس کم میفته) و کادر درمان میرن کشورهای عربی مشغول به کار میشن.

خلاصه اینکه میخوام بگم هر فیلدی میتونه هم اشباع باشه هم نباشه. بستگی داره که ما پامون رو کجا بذاریم و چه اهداف و توقعاتی داشته باشیم. رشته‌های درمانی و فنی میتونن دنیاهای خیلی گسترده و پر از ظرفیت‌های ناشناخته باشن

----------


## ahmad.jafari

اصولا استناد کردن به آمار (تعداد پزشک به جمعیت) اشتباهه. این موردی که شما میگید برای نظام سلامت کشورهایی مثل کانادا کاربرد داره.
مگه نظام سلامت کانادا چطوریه؟ اینه که شما هرگز حق ندارید مستقیما به پزشک متخصص یا فوق تخصص مراجعه کنید بلکه حتما باید اول به پزشک عمومی مراجعه کنین و در صورت لزوم بهتون معرفی نامه داده بشه برای مراجعه به دکتر متخصص ( حالا هر متخصصی که خودتون خواستید. نه لزوما یک فرد خاص) 
فواید این طرح چیه؟ ۱- دیگه برای پزشکی عمومی هم یه بازار کار جدی بوجود میاد. حتی میتونن مطب هم بزنن. ( نفر معده اش درد میگیره و مستقیم میره سراغ متخصص گوارش. با وجود اینکه یه gp براحتی میتونست با یه قرص لانزوپرازول یا فاموتدین قضیه رو حل کنه. یعنی در ایران. پزشک عمومی توسط مردم دور زده میشه و پزشک عمومی ها مجبورن که به فکر تخصص باشن)    .پزشکان متخصص شاید از بین هر ۵۰ تا مریض فقط در یکی دو تا کیس از دانش تخصصی شون استفاده کنن و در بقیه موارد فقط از دانش دوران پزشکی عمومی خودشون استفاده می کنن. یعنی خود پزشکان متخصص هم میدونن که اینا نیاز نبود پیشش بیان و همون پزشک عمومی کافی بود.مطب دکترهای متخصص خلوت تر میشه چون مردم قبلش حتما باید برن دکتر عمومی و در ۹۰ درصد مواقع مشکل شون حل میشه. حالا وقتی که همواره مردم به یک تعداد محدود پزشک بنام متخصصین مراجعه میکنن. دیگه چه اهمیتی داره که تعداد پزشک های عمومی چند تاست؟ پزشک های عمومی هم میرن سمت تخصص و تعدادی شون هم تخصص قبول میشن و به تعداد متخصصین اضافه میشه. یه شهر کوچیک مگه چند تا تخصص میخواد؟ و این یعنی اشباع رشته پزشکی. ( اگه نظام سلامت ایران درست نشه. در ۱۰.۱۵ سال آینده پزشک ها مجبور میشن کار پرستاری رو انجام بدن ولی اگه نظام سلامت مون درست بشه. یه شهر ۱۰۰ تا پزشک عمومی میخواد. بنظرت میزارن این اتفاق بیوفته؟ خیر. ایران بهشت پزشکان متخصص است. چیزی راجع به مافیا پزشکی میدونین؟)

۲- یعنی رشته پزشکی تبدیل به یه رشته معمولی میشه.  دیگه اقبال مردم نسبت به این رشته اینقدر زیاد نیست و به دنبال آن دیگه خبری از این قیمت ناحق خدمات کنکور مثل کتاب و مشاور و دبیر هم نیست.( نه اینکه اینا حذف بشن ها. قیمت ها معقول تر میشن).

----------


## milad0884

> یه سری نکاتی هست که این وسط باید بهش توجه بشه:
> 1. پزشکی شاخه‌های مختلفی داره. و هرروز داره شاخه‌های جدیدی هم اضافه میشه. مسیرهای مختلفی که دنبال میکنیم میتونن به نتایج مختلفی منتهی بشن و لازمه‌اش اینه که قدرت تحلیل داشته باشیم. مثلا اگه فرزندآوری کم بشه نیاز به متخصص زنان و اطفال و ... ممکنه کاهش پیدا کنه. یا این جمعیت عظیم دهه‌ شصتیا که قراره وارد میان‌سالی و پیری بشن نیاز به پزشکان متخصص بیماری‌های اون سن و سال رو زیاد میکنه. یا وضعیت روانی جامعه و فرهنگ مراجعه به روانشناس و روان‌پزشک میتونه باعث افزایش بازار کار در این زمینه‌ها بشه (جالب اینکه بدونید تخمین زده میشه نیاز به روانپزشک در آمریکا تا 2030 بیش از ده درصد افزایش پیدا کنه درحالی که برای اکثر تخصص‌های دیگه در حد 2 3 درصده! الان هیچکس به این توجه نمیکنه. ده سال بعد که بازارش رونق گرفت همه تازه به فکر روان‌پزشک شدن میفتن!)
> 
> 2. ما در بیمارستان‌های دولتی کمبود نیرو داریم ولی این بیمارستان‌ها حاضر نیستن به اندازه‌ی کافی خرج کنن و نیرو بگیرن. عوضش ترجیح میدن بار اضافی از نیروی تقریبا رایگان دانشجو بکشن. به عبارتی این کمبود، بیشتر از اونکه عاملش نبود پزشک باشه؛ کمبود بودجه‌ست! و مشکلات از این دست حتی با دوبرابر کردن ظرفیت پزشکی هم حل نمیشه.
> 
> 3. بخش قابل توجهی از مهندسین بیکار توانایی کار تخصصی در رشته‌ی تحصیلیشون رو ندارن. یعنی روی کاغذ مهندسن. حالا اگه همین اتفاق تو پزشکی هم بیفته و فراگیر بشه ما تعداد قابل توجهی پزشک بیکار داریم که علیرغم نیاز جامعه کسی حاضر نمیشه ازشون خدمات دریافت کنه ولی برای فرد ماهر کار و درآمد هست!
> 
> 4. تو یه مقاله از یکی از نشریات انگلیسی زبان خوندم که کوبا از صادرات پزشک درآمدزایی میکنه. یعنی یه سیستم پیشرفته‌ی بهداشتی-درمانی داره و پزشک‌هایی که تربیت میکنه رو میفرسته به جاهایی مثل ونزوئلا و ... . هیچ بعید نیست همین اتفاق تو ایران هم بیفته (کما اینکه الان داره در مقیاس کم میفته) و کادر درمان میرن کشورهای عربی مشغول به کار میشن.
> 
> خلاصه اینکه میخوام بگم هر فیلدی میتونه هم اشباع باشه هم نباشه. بستگی داره که ما پامون رو کجا بذاریم و چه اهداف و توقعاتی داشته باشیم. رشته‌های درمانی و فنی میتونن دنیاهای خیلی گسترده و پر از ظرفیت‌های ناشناخته باشن


سلام وقت بخیر.. ایدی تلگرامتون رو امکانش هست بهم بدیدد اونجا باهاتون در ارتباط باشم ؟

----------


## دانشجوی همیشگی

خب سلام علیکم :Yahoo (1): من رشتم پزشکی نیست مهندسیم نیست....قصدم ندارم این رشته ها در بیام.ولیییی:اصولا رشته های مهندسی وابسته به مهارتهای دیگست.هنوزم مهندس عمران خوب هست هنوزم مهندس کامپیوتر خیلی خفن هست توی ایران!ولی این رشته های مهندسی استخدامی ندارن.بیشتر تابع مهارت شخص تو کارآفرینین....اون زمان ک میرفتن ریاضی میخوندن برای استخدام میرفتن!من یکی از عزیزان که سال ۸۷ کنکور داد تعریف میکرد میگف ب ما میگفتن شرکت فلان(ی شرکت مهندسی بزرگ)دیپلمه ریاضی استخدام میکنه برو حتما ریاضی بخونالانم بحث همونه...پزشکی و پیرا استخدام داره برو استخدام بشی!حالا اون ۳ تا رشته رو هم میگن دیتت بازه اشباع نمیشه فلانه و بهمانه...من نمیدونم آینده این ۳ تا رشته چی میشه.طبیعتا بیشتر میشه ظرفیتا...طبیعتا همه پزشک متخصص نمیخوان بشن!همه نمیخوان دندونپزشک بشن و پول پارو کنن...حتی اگه همسن تعداد پزشک جذب بشه هم بازم سیستم سلامت عوض میخواد بشه.من از عواقب کم شدن درآمد حرف نمیزنم ولی این فشار درآمدی روی پزشکا بیشترم میشه...دانشجوهای سال بالاتر پزشکی میدونن الان اکثر پزشکای عمومی بوتاکس تزریق میکنن و میرن سراغ کارای زیبایی ب هر دلیلی!این رقابت بیشتر میخواد بشه حذف نمیشه هیچ وقت...حالا حتی اگر اشباع نشه!امیدوارم منظورم رو رسونده باشم...

----------


## mh81

مرز قبولی تو منطقه یک حدود ۷۰۰تا و تو منطقه دو حدود۱۰۰۰تا کاهش پیدا کرده... 
کدوم افزایش ظرفیت؟؟

----------


## دانشجوی همیشگی

منظورم این بود اکثر رشته های مهندسی استخدامیشون کمتره بیشتر وابسته ب خود شخصه قرار نیست همه مهندسای مکانیک استخدام بشن قراره ی سریشون برن خودشون صنعتگر بشن.خودشون ی زیر ساخت درست کنن اما پزشکی اینجوری نیست
...

----------


## maslakh

در کل میتونم بگم ایران مثل همه بخش های دیگه توی این موضوع هم مشکل اساسی داره
نمیشه و نباید توی مملکت همه پزشک شن
مهندسی نابود نشده جو ندید توی مهندسی فقط آدمای درست نیستن
این آدما کجان؟ تو امید پزشک شدن دارن چیزاییو میخونن که علاقه ای بهش ندارن

----------


## reza1401

> در کل میتونم بگم ایران مثل همه بخش های دیگه توی این موضوع هم مشکل اساسی داره
> نمیشه و نباید توی مملکت همه پزشک شن
> مهندسی نابود نشده جو ندید توی مهندسی فقط آدمای درست نیستن
> این آدما کجان؟ تو امید پزشک شدن دارن چیزاییو میخونن که علاقه ای بهش ندارن


وقتی یه مهندس قوی از دانشگاه برتر میاد بیرون انتطارش دو چیزه.یک شغلش حقوق مناسبی داشته باشه.دو از سوادعلمیش در شغلش استفاده بشه.تو صنعت ایران اولا به مهندسین حقوق خیلی بالایی نمیدن و دوما بیشتر انتطاردارن مهندس هم مثل کارگر خودش اچار و پیچ گوشتی بگیره دستش و تکنیسین بشه!درحالی که از سواد فرد در مثلا تحلیل مدار و سیگنال یا توانایی در تحلیل سازه ها و توانایی در حل انتگرال و معادلات دیفرانسیلی و...‌هیچ استفاده ای نمیشه!بیشتر دنبال بهره برداری از قدرت ید مهندسن تا قدرت فکرش!این باعث میشه خیلی از مهندسین علاقه ای به ورود به صنعت ایران رو نداشته باشن.تو خارج هرطور که ببینه تو به کارش میای ازت استفاده میکنه.چون صنعتشون هم پیشرفت کرده سوادی که تو دانشگاه یادمی گیری کاملا به کارت میاد.ولی صنعت ایران هنوز در حد مونتاژ داره عمل میکنه!اینا نقاط ضعف بزرگیه.

----------


## reza333

با این نظرات دوستان ، به نظر رشته ی پزشکی اینده اش در ایران چندان روشن نیست . پس بهتره بریم سراغ دندون پزشکی که هنوز تا اشباع شدن حتی تو شهرهای بزرگ فکر کنم خیلی فاصله داره ، درامد دندان پزشک عمومیش هم خیلی بیشتره نسبت به پزشک عمومی.

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> با این نظرات دوستان ، به نظر رشته ی پزشکی اینده اش در ایران چندان روشن نیست . پس بهتره بریم سراغ دندون پزشکی که هنوز تا اشباع شدن حتی تو شهرهای بزرگ فکر کنم خیلی فاصله داره ، درامد دندان پزشک عمومیش هم خیلی بیشتره نسبت به پزشک عمومی.


نظر من اینه که اوضاع شغل های خدماتی  ( مثل پزشکی و آرایشگری و  ...) در آینده زیاد خوب نیستش. نه اینکه کار گیرشون نیاد ها. بلکه بخاطر افراد زیاد در این رشته دیگه خبری از درآمد خوب نیست. اگه میخوای به درآمد برسی باید بری سراغ شغل های تولیدی. حالا چه تولید یک کالا یا محصول کشاورزی یا تولید و راه اندازی یک اپلیکیشن یا استارتاپ. کلا منطورم چیزی هستش که ایده خودتونه و هزار نفر دیگه این ایده رو اجرا نمی کنن. البته اول باید نیاز جامعه و بازار رو بسنجی. نه اینکه یه چیزی برای خودت تولید کنی و بگی چرا فروش نمیره. خیلی مشتاقم نظر بقیه دوستان رو در این مورد بدونم.
بنظرم همینقدر که الان اوضاع تولید خوب نیست و اوضاع شغل های خدماتی خوبه. در آینده ایران این مورد عوض میشه

----------


## Lullaby

اول اینکه من حدس میزنم شما داوطلب کنکور باشید پس بهتره که هروقت اینجور افکار به سراغتون اومدن پسشون بزنید چون ذهن رو بیخودی درگیر میکنن و باعث میشن که از درس دور بشید
دوم اینکه فقط به هدف پول رشته ی پزشکی رو نخونید
این رشته رشته ی خیلی سخت و سنگینیه و باید قبل از اهداف مالی کلی عشق پشت انتخاب کردنش باشه و خب رشته ای هم نیست که سریع کسی رو به پول برسونه و سالهای سال طول میکشه
سوم اینکه من الان توی یکی از کلان شهر ها زندگی میکنم،شاید به ظاهر دکتر زیاد باشه اما وقتی که یه مشکل جسمی برات پیش بیاد اونوقته که میفهمی چقدر دکتر خوب و حاذق کم هست. 
متاسفانه من این مورد آخر رو تجربه کردم و از خودم نمیگم.

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> سلام وقت بخیر.. ایدی تلگرامتون رو امکانش هست بهم بدیدد اونجا باهاتون در ارتباط باشم ؟


از طریق امتیاز فرستادم

----------


## دانشجوی همیشگی

وارد صنعت شدن درس زیادی لازم نداره.در حد کارشناسی بدونی بسته دیگه...متاسفانه تو ایران تا ارشد و دکتری ادامه میدن و وقتی وارد بازار کار میشن ۳۰ سالشونه.انتظار دارن پشت میز بشینن.تصورات اشتباه آدمام هستش خب! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saeed79

> یعنی این که اگر برای رشته ی پزشکی  و دندان پزشکی هم چون رشته های مهندسی ، مسئولین دزد و حرام خور خیانت و جفا کنند و همون طور که اسم و رسم مهندسی رو در این مملکت به قهقرا بردن ، بیان تو هر یالقوز ابادی دانشگاه ازاد و دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی و دانشگاه پیام نوری مجوز بدن که رشته ی پزشکی و دندان پزشکی فارغ التحصیل کنه ، اون وقت برای شما دندان پزشک عزیزی که داری خوب درس میخونی توی یه دانشگاه خوب ، برای شما هم قطعا بازار کار ایندت خراب میشه ، اون وقت طبق مثال خود شما چه بسا استاد دندان پزشکی شاید مجبور باشه به دانشجوی ترم چهار و پنج دندان پزشکی تازه یادشون بده که بدن انسان از یاخته تشکیل شده است و ....   می فهمی یعنی چی ؟؟


*بله تاحدی درسته
ولی بحث اینه توی رشته ای مثل پزشکی یا دندون پزشکی شما اگه علم + هنر دست نداشته باشی یعنی بازار کار نداری . پس عملا 100 هزار ورودی هم داشته باشه ولی دانشجو نتونه فرق ورید و شریان رو بگه روی بازار کار من تاثیری نمیذاره
توی مهندسی ها بحث فرق میکنه . دلیل نبود نیاز به دانشجوی مهندسی اینه که ممکلت صنعت نداره و از صنعت چین جایگزین شده . پس شما چه درس خون باشی چه نباشی زیاد بازارکار جالبی در پیش نداری 

خلاصه بخوام بگم , تا ده ها سال دیگه هیچ رشته ای جای پزشکی و دندون پزشکی رو نمیگیره . نه مهندسی های شریف و نه حقوق تهران 
*

----------


## samanrez

پزشک عمومی واقعا بسیار زیاده ولی متخصص بسیار کم هست حتی در مرکز استان زیاد شدن ظرفیت پزشک عمومی دردی رو دوا نمیکنه قبل از ابداع پزشک خانواده درآمد پزشکان عمومی کم بود ترغیب میشدن به تخصص پزشک خانواده درآمد پزشک عمومی رو بالا برد و تمایل به تخصص کمتر شد پزشک در مناطق محروم کمه ولی در مرکز استان مازاد نیرو هست

----------


## فیلسوف

> هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
> ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
> چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
> ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
> نظرتون چیه


سوال اصلی اینه که آیا این همه ادمی که میخوان برن پزشکی، توانایی علاقه شخصیت و اخلاق پزشک شدن رو دارند؟

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> *بله تاحدی درسته
> ولی بحث اینه توی رشته ای مثل پزشکی یا دندون پزشکی شما اگه علم + هنر دست نداشته باشی یعنی بازار کار نداری . پس عملا 100 هزار ورودی هم داشته باشه ولی دانشجو نتونه فرق ورید و شریان رو بگه روی بازار کار من تاثیری نمیذاره
> توی مهندسی ها بحث فرق میکنه . دلیل نبود نیاز به دانشجوی مهندسی اینه که ممکلت صنعت نداره و از صنعت چین جایگزین شده . پس شما چه درس خون باشی چه نباشی زیاد بازارکار جالبی در پیش نداری 
> 
> خلاصه بخوام بگم , تا ده ها سال دیگه هیچ رشته ای جای پزشکی و دندون پزشکی رو نمیگیره . نه مهندسی های شریف و نه حقوق تهران 
> *



ده ها سال دیگه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  اگه منظورت علم طب هستش که هزار سال پیش هم علم طب بوده و تا هزار سال دیگه هم خواهد بود. مگه قراره که مردم از یه زمانی به بعد دیگه مریض نشن؟
اما اگه منظورت این انحصار پزشکی و دندون هستش که خواهیم دید. ( آقا. خواهر خودمم پزشکه. دوست ندارم همچنین اتفاقی براش بیوفته ).
من خودم دبیری میخونم. نه مهندس هستم و نه پزشک. اما بنظر من بهتره که افراد معمولی برن سمت رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی و نرن رشته های مهندسی. چون رشته مهندسی فرد خلاق و باهوش میخواد. دوست دارم بدونم که اگه علمی کاربردی و پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی ها میومدن رشته های پزشکی و دندون و...میاوردن. چه بلایی سر این رشته ها میومد. اون موقع هر خانواده ۲ تا پزشک داشت. مثل الان مهندسی. یه لحظه تصورش کنید

----------


## Fawzi

کسایی که مشکل کمال گرایی دارند و ۱۰سال عمرشونو گذاشتن پشت کنکور واسه پرستیژ و پز دادن و نه صرفا سواد و هدف ، لطفا نظر ندن  :Yahoo (4):  
عاخه پزشکی خوندن و ادامه تحصیلش کار هرکسی نیست ^_*

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

خدایی ظلمه ازین تایپیکا :Yahoo (94): 
سر مهر چرا انگیزه خودمونو خودتونو پایین میارید ؟
باو بشینید بخونید بعد نتایج و موقع انتخاب رشته بحث کنید دیگ عه
اینجور موقع ها آدم دنبال بهونست که دنبال هدفش نره 
ناموسا بچسبید به همون تایپیکای انتخاب منبع  :Yahoo (4): 
قبلن همه سرویس کرده بودن با تایپیکای انتخاب منبع ...الانم مد شده روزی یه نفر میاد تایپیک سختی های پزشکی میزنه ...خو سخته نرو دیگ مگه وظیفه پیغمبری بهت نازل شده ک میخوای ملتو آگاه کنی:/
البته یه پزشک یا دانشجوی پزشکی وقتی ازین تایپیکا میزنه قشنگه ...اونا بحثشون جداست

----------


## wonshower

> هر کیو میبینی یا پشت کنکوره یا روسیه یا ترکیه در راه پزشک شدن ،
> ایا اینا واقعا در اینده فلان و بیسار میشن ؟؟؟؟یا اشباع میشه ؟؟؟
> اصلا اشباع شدنی هست ؟
> چیزی ک عجیبه مثلا طرف ۴ ساله کنکور داده و همه تشویقش میکنن که ارههههه بخون پزشکی قبول شی ،ایا رشته های دگ کشکن؟؟
> ایا ملت چیزی میدونن ک من نمیدونم ؟
> نظرتون چیه


ظرفیت پزشکی کمه حالا حالا ایران نیاز داره 
مناطق محروم باکمبودمواجه اند

----------


## Saeed79

> ده ها سال دیگه؟؟؟ اگه منظورت علم طب هستش که هزار سال پیش هم علم طب بوده و تا هزار سال دیگه هم خواهد بود. مگه قراره که مردم از یه زمانی به بعد دیگه مریض نشن؟
> اما اگه منظورت این انحصار پزشکی و دندون هستش که خواهیم دید. ( آقا. خواهر خودمم پزشکه. دوست ندارم همچنین اتفاقی براش بیوفته ).
> من خودم دبیری میخونم. نه مهندس هستم و نه پزشک. اما بنظر من بهتره که افراد معمولی برن سمت رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی و نرن رشته های مهندسی. چون رشته مهندسی فرد خلاق و باهوش میخواد. دوست دارم بدونم که اگه علمی کاربردی و پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی ها میومدن رشته های پزشکی و دندون و...میاوردن. چه بلایی سر این رشته ها میومد. اون موقع هر خانواده ۲ تا پزشک داشت. مثل الان مهندسی. یه لحظه تصورش کنید


*اولا من در مورد انحصار پزشکی و دندون صحبت کردم . کاملا مشخص بود
ثانیا منم اصلا موافق این قضیه نیستم . وقتی ته رشته های مهندسی توی ایران اینه که مهاجرت کنن , و کسایی هم که میخوان ایران بمونن میرن پزشکی و دندون پزشکی , وضعیت مملکت همینقدر داغون باقی میمونه
ثالثا , چنین اتفاقی نمیفته که پیام نور هم پزشکی بیاره . ولی اگه میورد هم , اتفاقی مثل مهندسی نمیفتاد . طرف مطب میزد ولی وقتی همه میدونستن پیام نور قبول شده , میرفتن پیشش ؟ قطعا نه . پس عملا اونی که پزشکی تهران میخونه چه الان چه وقتی که ورودی پزشکی 100 هزار نفر باشه , هنوز هم در بالاترین سطح میمونه 

من اصلا تایید نمیکنم این وضعیت مملکت رو . ولی حرفم اینه که متاسفانه متاسفانه , انحصار پزشکی و دندون پزشکی تا سال ها همینطور میمونه . بچه هایی که هدفشون پزشکیه ولی بخاطر این حرفا میترسن تا 7 سال دیگه که فارغ التحصیل میشن واسشون کار نباشه , نگران چیزی نباشن . چیزی فرق نمیکنه

*

----------


## Zigzag

> اول اینکه من حدس میزنم شما داوطلب کنکور باشید پس بهتره که هروقت اینجور افکار به سراغتون اومدن پسشون بزنید چون ذهن رو بیخودی درگیر میکنن و باعث میشن که از درس دور بشید
> دوم اینکه فقط به هدف پول رشته ی پزشکی رو نخونید
> این رشته رشته ی خیلی سخت و سنگینیه و باید قبل از اهداف مالی کلی عشق پشت انتخاب کردنش باشه و خب رشته ای هم نیست که سریع کسی رو به پول برسونه و سالهای سال طول میکشه
> سوم اینکه من الان توی یکی از کلان شهر ها زندگی میکنم،شاید به ظاهر دکتر زیاد باشه اما وقتی که یه مشکل جسمی برات پیش بیاد اونوقته که میفهمی چقدر دکتر خوب و حاذق کم هست. 
> متاسفانه من این مورد آخر رو تجربه کردم و از خودم نمیگم.


منم تجربه مشابه دارم

----------


## Zigzag

> خدایی ظلمه ازین تایپیکا
> سر مهر چرا انگیزه خودمونو خودتونو پایین میارید ؟
> باو بشینید بخونید بعد نتایج و موقع انتخاب رشته بحث کنید دیگ عه
> اینجور موقع ها آدم دنبال بهونست که دنبال هدفش نره 
> ناموسا بچسبید به همون تایپیکای انتخاب منبع 
> قبلن همه سرویس کرده بودن با تایپیکای انتخاب منبع ...الانم مد شده روزی یه نفر میاد تایپیک سختی های پزشکی میزنه ...خو سخته نرو دیگ مگه وظیفه پیغمبری بهت نازل شده ک میخوای ملتو آگاه کنی:/
> البته یه پزشک یا دانشجوی پزشکی وقتی ازین تایپیکا میزنه قشنگه ...اونا بحثشون جداست


بابا چرا میزنی  :Yahoo (4): 
من کجا خواستم ملتو اگاه کنم ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35): 
من دقیقا اول تاپبکمم نوشتم شماها بگین داستان چیه ک منی ک نمیدونم سر در بیارم  :Yahoo (4): 
دو دیقه منو نزن ببینم نظر ملت چیه

----------


## Zigzag

> سوال اصلی اینه که آیا این همه ادمی که میخوان برن پزشکی، توانایی علاقه شخصیت و اخلاق پزشک شدن رو دارند؟


نه قطعا 
ب خصوص اونی ک میره قبرس و....

----------


## mh81

> نه قطعا 
> ب خصوص اونی ک میره قبرس و....


پولداره میره دیگه...
من و شما هم پول داشتیم میرفتیم
و لزوما رتبه کنکور شما نشانه ی توانمدی شما در پزشکی نیست
چه بسا رتبه ۲۰۰۰ بعدها پزشک موفق تری از رتبه۱۰۰ شود

----------


## milad0884

> خدایی ظلمه ازین تایپیکا
> سر مهر چرا انگیزه خودمونو خودتونو پایین میارید ؟
> باو بشینید بخونید بعد نتایج و موقع انتخاب رشته بحث کنید دیگ عه
> اینجور موقع ها آدم دنبال بهونست که دنبال هدفش نره 
> ناموسا بچسبید به همون تایپیکای انتخاب منبع 
> قبلن همه سرویس کرده بودن با تایپیکای انتخاب منبع ...الانم مد شده روزی یه نفر میاد تایپیک سختی های پزشکی میزنه ...خو سخته نرو دیگ مگه وظیفه پیغمبری بهت نازل شده ک میخوای ملتو آگاه کنی:/
> البته یه پزشک یا دانشجوی پزشکی وقتی ازین تایپیکا میزنه قشنگه ...اونا بحثشون جداست


والا ما هم همینو میگیم ...بعضیها هم از روی کینه شخصی که به این رشته دارن حالا یا نمیخان جوونای مردم بیان تو این رشته یا خودشون چون تو خونه ترشیدن و نرسیدن به این رشته فقط بلدن فاز منفی بدن بگن اره پزشکی بده دندون بده ظرفیتش پر میشه هیچکی هیچی نمیشه تو اینده فقط رشته طناب زنی تو دانشگاه یالقوز اباد چون کار عملی داره اون خوبه اون بهتره....
البته کاملا هم قابل تشخیص هستند دوستانی که صرفا هدفشون کمکه و واقعا از جون و دل راهنمایی میکنند و دوستان سادیسمی هم قابل تشخیص هستند..
کسی گارد نگیره ....خودش میدونه با کی ام :Yahoo (4): )) :Yahoo (20):

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> بابا چرا میزنی 
> من کجا خواستم ملتو اگاه کنم ؟؟؟
> من دقیقا اول تاپبکمم نوشتم شماها بگین داستان چیه ک منی ک نمیدونم سر در بیارم 
> دو دیقه منو نزن ببینم نظر ملت چیه


معذرت ...تقریبا منظورم خیلیا بودن بجز شما : ))
یه تایپیکم قبل شما زده شد ک طرف حتی کنکورم نداده میاد معایب پزشکی رو بررسی میکنه : ))

----------


## Amin ZD

بیشتر از 50٪ اونایی که با ما پزشکی میخونن میخوان از ایران برن
اون فردی که بیرون از ایران پزشکی خونده مگه دیوانه س برگرده بیاد اینجا طبابت کنه ؟‌
انتقالی از ورودی های جدید هم که ممنوع شده مثلا...

دانشکده های پزشکی تحمل بیشتر از این تعداد رو ندارن دانشکده هم بزنن استاد و بیمارستان آموزشی نیست چون بیمارستان های جدید اکثرا تو شهرهای منطقه 3 ن که کاربرد آموزشی ندارن

----------


## Amin ZD

> ایران اتفاقا خیلی بیشتر از این به پزشک نیاز داره  باید افزایش ظرفیت صورت بگیره(میتونین آمار جهانی تعداد پزشک به نسبت جمعیت رو چک کنین و ببینید ایران چه حایگاه بدی داره) ولی طوری که اکثر اون افزایش تعهدی و برای مناطق محروم باشه . اتفاقا کمبود پزشک هست تو ایران مخصوصا نیروی متخصص تو مناطق محروم و فقط این انحصاری که ایجاد کردن که بازار پزشکی خراب نشه که خوب سود کنن. مافیا پزشکی شوخی نیست. من خودم امسال روزانه پزشکی آوردم ولی تو این سالا واقعا تجربه کردم که از صبح ساعت ۷ رفتن در مطب یه پزشک که خودش به زور ساعت ۱۰ میاد مطب و چند ساعت کار میکنه بعد میذاره میره. منم درامد پزشکی رو دوست دارم ولی این وضعیت انحصار و مافیا بازی درست نیست و مدام باعث ایجاد شکاف بین عموم جامعه و قشر پزشک میشه.


شمام میتونی بری سرانه تعداد تخت بیمارستانی نسبت به پزشک و نسبت درآمد پزشک به حقوق پایه و نسبت به سایر شغل های بهداشت و درمان رو  در کشور های مختلف چک کنی
میتونی چک کنی تایم هر ویزیت چقدره...
با این شرایط ظرفیت رو هرسال هزارتا افزایش بدن دوهزارتا مهاجرت بیشتر میشه
15-17 تومنی برای مناطق محروم میدن ولی نمیگن همین پزشکی که باید 1000 کیلومتر از محل زندگیش دور بشه اگه بره اونور مرز (200 کیلومتر بیشتر بره) درآمدش حداقل حداقل 5-6 برابر میشه
هم تعداد کمتری با کیفیت بیشتری ویزیت میکنه و خودش راحت تره هم پول بیشتری درمیاره

لطفا دوستان نیان از انسانیت و... حرف بزنن !‌ جامعه ای که اکثریت فردگرا داره اینارو حالیش نمیشه

----------


## Zigzag

> بیشتر از 50٪ اونایی که با ما پزشکی میخونن میخوان از ایران برن
> اون فردی که بیرون از ایران پزشکی خونده مگه دیوانه س برگرده بیاد اینجا طبابت کنه ؟‌
> انتقالی از ورودی های جدید هم که ممنوع شده مثلا...
> 
> دانشکده های پزشکی تحمل بیشتر از این تعداد رو ندارن دانشکده هم بزنن استاد و بیمارستان آموزشی نیست چون بیمارستان های جدید اکثرا تو شهرهای منطقه 3 ن که کاربرد آموزشی ندارن


ببخشید مهاجرت از پزشکی اسونه ؟؟؟
من شنیدم خیلی سختره که ؟؟؟نسبت ب رشته های دگ مثلا ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> ببخشید مهاجرت از پزشکی اسونه ؟؟؟
> من شنیدم خیلی سختره که ؟؟؟نسبت ب رشته های دگ مثلا ؟


سخته ولی خب به هر حال شدنیه. مطمئن باش کسی که اونقدر همت و اراده و پشتکار داشته که تونسته تو این ماراتون نفس گیر کنکور رتبه بیاره و پزشکی قبول بشه، اگر بخواد و اراده کنه حتما مهاجرت هم میتونه بکنه.

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> بیشتر از 50٪ اونایی که با ما پزشکی میخونن میخوان از ایران برن
> اون فردی که بیرون از ایران پزشکی خونده مگه دیوانه س برگرده بیاد اینجا طبابت کنه ؟‌
> انتقالی از ورودی های جدید هم که ممنوع شده مثلا...
> 
> دانشکده های پزشکی تحمل بیشتر از این تعداد رو ندارن دانشکده هم بزنن استاد و بیمارستان آموزشی نیست چون بیمارستان های جدید اکثرا تو شهرهای منطقه 3 ن که کاربرد آموزشی ندارن


جریان انتقالی چیه که ممنوع شده؟

----------


## Hans_Landa

پزشکی رو با مهندسی مقایسه نکنید.
پزشکی نیاز به مجوز نظام پزشکی داره که تا جایی که میدونم تعداد محدودی هر سال مجوزشو میگیرن.
پزشکی ظرفیتش مثل مهندسی هر روز زیاد نمیشد.
پزشک تو کشور کمه و اصلا به اونجاها نمیرسه حالا حالا ها.

ولی اینکه همه ریختن تو کنکور تجربی به نظرم اشتباهه.

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> پزشکی رو با مهندسی مقایسه نکنید.
> پزشکی نیاز به مجوز نظام پزشکی داره که تا جایی که میدونم تعداد محدودی هر سال مجوزشو میگیرن.
> پزشکی ظرفیتش مثل مهندسی هر روز زیاد نمیشد.
> پزشک تو کشور کمه و اصلا به اونجاها نمیرسه حالا حالا ها.
> 
> ولی اینکه همه ریختن تو کنکور تجربی به نظرم اشتباهه.


 از یه فرد ۱۸ ساله هیجانی و نادان که چیزی از شغل ها و... نمیدونه و فقط دنبال یه شغلی میگرده که ۲ تا از کمبود هاش رو جبران کنه: (عقده مالی + عقده توجه ) چه توقعی داری
هرجا راجع به پزشکی صحبت میشه. میگن که رشته ی با پرستیژی هستش. یعنی یه نفر اینقدر عزت نفس پایینی داره که دنبال اینه که بتونه اون رو با رشته بدست بیاره و با دکتر دکتر گفتن ها یکمی حال کنه. من صحبتم اینه که ۹۰ درصد کنکوری ها اگه رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی براشون هم پول میاورد و هم پرستیژ. باور کن سمت پزشکی نمیومدن. ما داریم از لحاظ جامعه شناسی این موضوع رو بررسی میکنیم که خود رشته پزشکی و دندون نیست که واسه بچه ها جذابه. بلکه اون ۲ موردی که با خودش میاره برای بچه ها جذابه. ما هم یاد گرفتیم که تمام بی عرضگی هامون رو با جمله ( اینجا ایرانه ها) ماست مالی کنیم. من مفهوم پزشکی رو نقد نمی کنم بلکه دارم کلمه (پزشکی ) رو نقد می کنم. (پزشکی برای شما حکم زنگوله توی آزمایش سگ پاولف رو داره.میگیری که چی میگم؟ شرطی شدن کلاسیک. شما پودر گوشت ( پول + پرستیژ) رو دوست دارید ولی بزاق تون موقع صدای زنگوله میاد)( چند سال دیگه خبری از پودر گوشت نیست ولی بازم مردم موقع صدای زنگوله بزاق تولید میکنن)

----------


## king of konkur

والا من خودم ترسیدم با اینکه دندونپزشکی میخونم. ولی ظرفیتا هم پزشکی و هم دندونپزشکی خیلی بالاتر از قبل شده. میترسم یهو مثه مهندسیا که اول خوب بودن و بعد یهو اشباع شدن بشه. ولی خب علاقس دیگه. حاضرم اشباع بشه ولی بازم تو این رشته کار کنم

----------


## BenKenobi

با این منطق کل جهان باید از تربیت پزشک های جدید دست برداره چون قبلی ها هستن! جهان که متوقف نشده!

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> والا من خودم ترسیدم با اینکه دندونپزشکی میخونم. ولی ظرفیتا هم پزشکی و هم دندونپزشکی خیلی بالاتر از قبل شده. میترسم یهو مثه مهندسیا که اول خوب بودن و بعد یهو اشباع شدن بشه. ولی خب علاقس دیگه. حاضرم اشباع بشه ولی بازم تو این رشته کار کنم


​درود. این یعنی حرف حساب.

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> از یه فرد ۱۸ ساله هیجانی و نادان که چیزی از شغل ها و... نمیدونه و فقط دنبال یه شغلی میگرده که ۲ تا از کمبود هاش رو جبران کنه: (عقده مالی + عقده توجه ) چه توقعی داری
> هرجا راجع به پزشکی صحبت میشه. میگن که رشته ی با پرستیژی هستش. یعنی یه نفر اینقدر عزت نفس پایینی داره که دنبال اینه که بتونه اون رو با رشته بدست بیاره و با دکتر دکتر گفتن ها یکمی حال کنه. من صحبتم اینه که ۹۰ درصد کنکوری ها اگه رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی براشون هم پول میاورد و هم پرستیژ. باور کن سمت پزشکی نمیومدن. ما داریم از لحاظ جامعه شناسی این موضوع رو بررسی میکنیم که خود رشته پزشکی و دندون نیست که واسه بچه ها جذابه. بلکه اون ۲ موردی که با خودش میاره برای بچه ها جذابه. ما هم یاد گرفتیم که تمام بی عرضگی هامون رو با جمله ( اینجا ایرانه ها) ماست مالی کنیم. من مفهوم پزشکی رو نقد نمی کنم بلکه دارم کلمه (پزشکی ) رو نقد می کنم. (پزشکی برای شما حکم زنگوله توی آزمایش سگ پاولف رو داره.میگیری که چی میگم؟ شرطی شدن کلاسیک. شما پودر گوشت ( پول + پرستیژ) رو دوست دارید ولی بزاق تون موقع صدای زنگوله میاد)( چند سال دیگه خبری از پودر گوشت نیست ولی بازم مردم موقع صدای زنگوله بزاق تولید میکنن)


والا تو کلام شما خیلی بیشتر از عملکرد اون ۱۸ ساله های کنکوری عقده دیده میشه!

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> والا تو کلام شما خیلی بیشتر از عملکرد اون ۱۸ ساله های کنکوری عقده دیده میشه!


 من هیچ گروه خاصی رو نشونه نگرفتم بلکه این نوع تفکر رو نشونه گرفتم. بالاخره نیاز به تحکم و تشدد بود تا شاید بعضی ها به خودشون بیان. همونقدر که انسان هایی امثال آقای (*king of konkur*) برای من محترم هستند. این نوع تفکر برای من متعفن و حال بهم زنه. من نطر قلبی خودم رو گفتم حتی به تاوان اینکه یه آدم ( عقده ای) خطاب بشم

----------


## farzaddd

کل مطلب اینه که تو پزشکی هم دیگه پول نیست،ولی تو این مملکت راه دیگه ای هست؟یه کشور نابودیم...

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> کل مطلب اینه که تو پزشکی هم دیگه پول نیست،ولی تو این مملکت راه دیگه ای هست؟یه کشور نابودیم...



​درست ترش اینه که ما یه مردم نابودیم در یه کشور نابود (‌البته: قدرت اول موشکی منطقه).
نمیدونم که ما نابود بودیم که کشور رو نابود کردیم.
یا کشورمون نابود بود که ما رو نابود کرد

----------


## ahmad.jafari

دوستانی که میگین این حرف ها رو بزارین برای موقع انتخاب رشته و نتایج.
احیانا مستحضر هستید که این دوران همان دوران ( موقع انتخاب رشته و نتایج) ما کنکوری های ۱۴۰۰ محسوب میشه .

کنکوری های ۱۴۰۱ ی که این مدل تاپیک ها و بحث های مهم در باب آینده باعث میشه که به تعداد تست های دینی شون لطمه وارد بشه، مختار هستند که اینجور مطالب رو دنبال نکنن

----------


## reza333

> شمام میتونی بری سرانه تعداد تخت بیمارستانی نسبت به پزشک و نسبت درآمد پزشک به حقوق پایه و نسبت به سایر شغل های بهداشت و درمان رو  در کشور های مختلف چک کنی
> میتونی چک کنی تایم هر ویزیت چقدره...
> با این شرایط ظرفیت رو هرسال هزارتا افزایش بدن دوهزارتا مهاجرت بیشتر میشه
> 15-17 تومنی برای مناطق محروم میدن ولی نمیگن همین پزشکی که باید 1000 کیلومتر از محل زندگیش دور بشه اگه بره اونور مرز (200 کیلومتر بیشتر بره) درآمدش حداقل حداقل 5-6 برابر میشه
> هم تعداد کمتری با کیفیت بیشتری ویزیت میکنه و خودش راحت تره هم پول بیشتری درمیاره
> 
> لطفا دوستان نیان از انسانیت و... حرف بزنن !‌ جامعه ای که اکثریت فردگرا داره اینارو حالیش نمیشه


تا جایی که من شنیدم شرایط برای مهاجرت با مدرک پزشکی خیلی خیلی دشواره. یعنی این طور نیست که پزشکی بخونی و خوشحال باشی که خب اینجا اوضاعش خوب نیود ، میرم اون طرف .

----------


## Amin ZD

> جریان انتقالی چیه که ممنوع شده؟


انتقالی از خارج از کشور برای ورودی های جدیدش ممنوعه

----------


## Amin ZD

> تا جایی که من شنیدم شرایط برای مهاجرت با مدرک پزشکی خیلی خیلی دشواره. یعنی این طور نیست که پزشکی بخونی و خوشحال باشی که خب اینجا اوضاعش خوب نیود ، میرم اون طرف .


شرایط رشته های دیگه رو نمیدونم ولی با مدرک پزشکی ایران میشه رفت
چندتا مقاله داشته باشی برای رزومه ، زبان کشور مقصد رو بلد باشی اوکی هست
البته هر پزشکی از هر کشوری بره جای دیگه ازش امتحان میگیرن جز اون کشورایی که نظام آموزش پزشکیشون مثل همه ، این امتحان هم سطحش جوریه که تقریبا همه دفعه اول یا دوم پاس میشن ، برای اطلاعات بیشتر usmle رو سرچ کنین، بعضیا از وجود این امتحان سو استفاده میکنن میگن که مدرکشون اونور اعتبار نداره که حرف اشتباهیه
الان شما کانادا پزشکی بخونی بیای ایران هم ازت امتحان میگیرن اما معنیش این نیست که مدرک پزشکی که از کانادا گرفتی اعتبار نداره

----------


## Hans_Landa

> از یه فرد ۱۸ ساله هیجانی و نادان که چیزی از شغل ها و... نمیدونه و فقط دنبال یه شغلی میگرده که ۲ تا از کمبود هاش رو جبران کنه: (عقده مالی + عقده توجه ) چه توقعی داری
> هرجا راجع به پزشکی صحبت میشه. میگن که رشته ی با پرستیژی هستش. یعنی یه نفر اینقدر عزت نفس پایینی داره که دنبال اینه که بتونه اون رو با رشته بدست بیاره و با دکتر دکتر گفتن ها یکمی حال کنه. من صحبتم اینه که ۹۰ درصد کنکوری ها اگه رشته آبیاری گیاهان دریایی براشون هم پول میاورد و هم پرستیژ. باور کن سمت پزشکی نمیومدن. ما داریم از لحاظ جامعه شناسی این موضوع رو بررسی میکنیم که خود رشته پزشکی و دندون نیست که واسه بچه ها جذابه. بلکه اون ۲ موردی که با خودش میاره برای بچه ها جذابه. ما هم یاد گرفتیم که تمام بی عرضگی هامون رو با جمله ( اینجا ایرانه ها) ماست مالی کنیم. من مفهوم پزشکی رو نقد نمی کنم بلکه دارم کلمه (پزشکی ) رو نقد می کنم. (پزشکی برای شما حکم زنگوله توی آزمایش سگ پاولف رو داره.میگیری که چی میگم؟ شرطی شدن کلاسیک. شما پودر گوشت ( پول + پرستیژ) رو دوست دارید ولی بزاق تون موقع صدای زنگوله میاد)( چند سال دیگه خبری از پودر گوشت نیست ولی بازم مردم موقع صدای زنگوله بزاق تولید میکنن)


همه چیز رو هم نمیشه گردن اون دانش آموز 18 ساله انداخت که تو 15 16 سالگی انتخاب رشته کرده. هزارتا عامل دیگر هم موثره. الان نه دید بچه ها بلکه دید خانواده ها هم همینه که اینده بچه هاشون تو تجربیه.
اون دانش آموز هم در اون سن تابع خانوادشه. مگر مواردی خاص که بتونن مقاومت کنن.

این فقط یک عامل بود. دیدی که در جامعه هم هست همینه که پول تو پزشکیه. همه این ها در ذهنیت دانش اموز اثر میذاره.

----------


## Zolghadr

سلام بنظر من ن تنها این مملکت بلکه این دنیا به معنای واقعی به انسان نیاز داره اونم تو هر رشته ای چه پزشکش باشه چه مهندس چه نونوا و چه بقال. ادمایی که پزشکی رو به عنوان منبع درامد انتخاب کردن پراند اما ادمایی ک این حرفه رو به عنوان عشقشون انتخاب کردن کم اند مثل دکتر قریب یا پروفسور سمیعی یا ابن سینا بخاطر همینم هست بنظرمن که یادو خاطرشون هنوزم هست و باقی خواهد ماند.
 پزشکی بنظر من تو هیچ دوره ای اشباع نمیشه مگر اینکه انقدر سواد علمی همه بالا رفته باشه که دیگ مریض کم بشه

----------


## Hadi.Z

اشباع بشه یا نشه به حال من و شما چه فرقی میکنه ؟ 
اکثر کسایی که من میشناسم ، یا درس خوندن برای پزشکی تنها ترین راهشون برای موفقیت محسوب میشه ( چون سرمایه خاصی برای راه اندازی کسب و کار و اینجور داستانارو ندارن ) و یا علاقه خیلی زیادی به پزشکی دارن . 
واسه همین چه یک سال و چه چند سال واسش تلاش میکنن . 

اونایی هم که راه حل جایگزین برای پزشکی دارن و میخوان مهاجرت کنن و امثالهم ، به نظرم از همین الان برای اون موارد اقدام کنن . 
چون به وضوح دیده شده در 90 درصد و یا حتی بیشتر مواقع اونایی موفق شدن که یا تنها انتخابشون همین پزشکی بوده و یا علاقه بسیار زیادی بهش داشتن . 

این نوع تاپیک هارم در بخش دانش آموزی لطفا نزنید . چه دلیلی داره افراد در همین بدو شروع راند اصلی کنکوریشون بخوان چنین درگیری فکری داشته باشن . این موارد برای بخش دانشجویی هست که افراد باتجربه تر درش فعالیت میکنن و اوضاع پزشکی رو نزدیک تر از من و شما لمس و رصد میکنن . 
دمتون گرم

----------


## aminlmnop

> با این نظرات دوستان ، به نظر رشته ی پزشکی اینده اش در ایران چندان روشن نیست . پس بهتره بریم سراغ دندون پزشکی که هنوز تا اشباع شدن حتی تو شهرهای بزرگ فکر کنم خیلی فاصله داره ، درامد دندان پزشک عمومیش هم خیلی بیشتره نسبت به پزشک عمومی.



تو دوران تخصص هم درآمد پزشکی بیشتره از دندون و فقط یسری افراد جو میدن که تخصص پزشکی بهتره. پزشکی نسبت به دندون فقط در برخی شاخه های فوق تخصص که وارد جراحی میشه برتری داره مثل زیبایی ،قلب و ... . کمااینکه یه فوق تخصص دندون مثلا جراحی فک و صورت بازهم میتونه با این ها برابری بکنه. و جالبیش اینجاست سختی و طول مدت دندان هم کمتره اما رتبه خیلی بهتری میخواد.

----------


## aminlmnop

> خدایی ظلمه ازین تایپیکا
> سر مهر چرا انگیزه خودمونو خودتونو پایین میارید ؟
> باو بشینید بخونید بعد نتایج و موقع انتخاب رشته بحث کنید دیگ عه
> اینجور موقع ها آدم دنبال بهونست که دنبال هدفش نره 
> ناموسا بچسبید به همون تایپیکای انتخاب منبع 
> قبلن همه سرویس کرده بودن با تایپیکای انتخاب منبع ...الانم مد شده روزی یه نفر میاد تایپیک سختی های پزشکی میزنه ...خو سخته نرو دیگ مگه وظیفه پیغمبری بهت نازل شده ک میخوای ملتو آگاه کنی:/
> البته یه پزشک یا دانشجوی پزشکی وقتی ازین تایپیکا میزنه قشنگه ...اونا بحثشون جداست



قبلا هم در این باره چند نظر نوشتم که اگه یک فرد چند وقت با شغل های دیگه هم سر و کار داشته باشه و صرفا کسی که دو دقیقه پاشو از خونه بیرون نذاشته نیاد از روی فیلم ها شغل هارو قضاوت کنه میفهمه همه شغل یا حداقل اکثرشون مثل پزشکی سختی خاص خودشو داره . 
متاسفانه بعد اعلام نتایج این تاپیک های آی پزشکی چه سخته مثل قارچ رشد میکنه و یه عده میخوان به زور هم که شده خودشون رو قانع کنن اگه قبول نشدن چیز مهمی نبوده که نشدن . میخوان بگن با نخواستیم و قبول نشدیم نه اینکه نتونستیم.
تنها ماحصلشم ناامیدی یسری کنکوری تو انجمن سر یه سری حرف مفت و عقده شخصی هستش. جمع کنید بابا باشه خیلی سخته  شما خوبید .

----------


## AmirMorningstar

انقدر از وضعیت رو به وخامت علوم پزشکی گفتم حالا میخوام یه بار هم کمی مثبت نگاه کنم.
ایران سالانه ۲۳۰ هزار مهندس تولید میکنه.(رتبه سوم دنیا!) 
و بخوایم کمی دقیقتر بشیم به عنوان نمونه ظرفیت پذیرش مهندسی کامپیوتر حدود ۴۱ هزار نفره !
تا سال ۹۴ حدود ۲۷۰ هزار دانشجوی مهندسی برق داشتیم که سالانه ۱۷ هزار تا بهش اضافه میشه!
بیش از ۵۰۰ هزار نفر مهندس ساختمان داریم!
اما امسال بعد از افزایش ظرفیت ها در کل رشته دندانپزشکی فقط حدود ۱۵۰۰ نفر پذیرش داشته! و پزشکی حدود ۷۰۰۰ نفر.

و همه ی این ها رو بذارید در کنار بازار کار افتضاح و صنعت و اقتصاد نابود کشور و اوضاع سلامت و بهداشت جامعه.
پس این فکر که پزشکی و دندون بشه مهندسی خب طبیعتا دور از ذهنه. ولی به هر حال این دلیا نمیشه در برابر زیاده خواهی ها و موج سواری های یک سری لمپن بیسواد مثل مجید حسینی نایستیم و در برابر تصمیمات و سیاستگذاری های ابلهانه و مغرضانه ای که اتفاق میفته سکوت کنیم.

----------


## NormaL

یکی میگه فردا پزشکا زیاد میشن ظرفیت فلان میشه همه پزشکا بیکار میشن
یکی میگه نه بابا کشور هنوز به پزشک نیاز داره و هنوز اشباع نشده و باید ظرفیت بالاتر هم بره

ولی این وسط تویی ضرر میکنی که داری راه زندگیتو با این حرفای دوزاری انتخاب میکنی.

----------

